# LGB Gourmino Speisewagen # 30520



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

I have just received this car. It is nicely done, but I have a few questions :
1. The internet states this car was originally produced in 2006. Were any of these cars actually produced then? My car is from the current production run, and I am wondering how it would differ from the 2006 production run if in fact there was such a run in 2006.
2.The internet photos for the 2006 car show a car with what appears to be a lighter blue color than my car, and the underside is all painted black. One visable piece of the underside of my car is painted white and is held in place by two screws. Anybody know why this one piece was painted white? To me it looks a litle out of place.
3.An extra set of diaphrams for ends of the car is included. Anybody know how the extra set differs from what is already on the car? The only difference I can see is that the set on the car includes a gray piece over the top of the 
diaphrams, while the extra set has black pieces to fit over the top of the extra set.
4. The "Instruction" is limited to a few diagrams with nothing in writing. One diagram for the underside includes an arrow labled "Digital." Anybody know to what that refers?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

1. The first run was produced in November 2006 and was sold with a Lehmann label. (OK 001116) 

2. I can't speak to any color shades, not having seen any others. The floor of mine is unpainted black plastic and has an unpainted white equipment cabinet. I would assume it is white to match the prototype. 

3. The installed set of diaphram's on my example has three handles with a grey top piece, The extra set has two handles (none at the top) and a dark blue cover piece. Why? I don't have a clue. 

4. The car is prewired for decoder installation to control the lighting. 

I assume your box has a Märklin LGB label? and the OK number is ?????


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for the helpful reply. My box does have a Märklin LGB label, but I don't see any "OK number."

Bob


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

That's interesting! I was wondering if the "OK" sticker would survive the transition.


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought a COOP container car at the same time from the same source ( Train-Li), and it also has no OK number. Both cars arrived in very good order.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a 30520 Gourmino in early Jan 2008 from Dragon G Scale in the UK and the OK label is 001097.  I assumed this was one of the last Lehmann-made cars. It also has the extra set of diaphrams but no explanation what they are used for.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, 

That information is very interesting to me. From my understanding this was the production run that was interrupted when the doors were shut, so it is quite likely that some additional diners were completed during the interim owner's reign. 

Jack


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

Al,

I am a little curious as to how your 2006 30520 diner compares in appearance to the current version. Is yours royal blue or purple in color? From the pictures I have seen it appears yours does not have the white unpainted equipment box on the underside. Is that correct?

Bob


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

No, mine does have the white cabinet on one side of the undercarriage.  The color of the model is more royal blue. From what I had seen of others' photos of their Gourminos posted around the time I bought mine, it appeared to be the same. I was not aware that there were color variations. I still think it is a first class model and one of Lehmann's best efforts that I had ever seen.  I used it in my avatar on Garden Railways' large scale forum.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, Not remembering how to completely decipher the OK sticker code, I couldn't figure out what month it was mfd. Nothing on the box indicated it was made by Marklin-owned LGB.  Maybe a few Gourminos were assembled at the old plant in late 2007 after the takeover; I read that items in Saganer Strasse plant that were in the midst of production were completed there before the plant was disassembled and the mfg. tools/eqpt. sold off or moved to the new owner's location. Would that explain my model's OK code?
AL


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

Al,

Thanks for the response. While I would probably prefer the royal blue color, I must admit the darker blue color is a better color match for my blue crocodlie locomotive. The white cabinet on the undercarriage takes some getting used to, although I have found prototypical pictures which include this.

I agree LGB did a first class job on this car.

Bob


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Heck I don't know if mine is any different than yours so here are a few quick shots of it in the box.  It's a pain to unpack/repack.










You can see the white piece underneath the "OURMI" letters. It has 3 black (look gray in the photo but they're black) doors on it. The blue is a lot lighter in these photos than in real life - I guess the flash photography caused that.  Is this the same blue as yours?


Here's another angle:













Al


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, 

The OK code on yours indicates Sep 2007 assembly. Bob, colors rendered in photos and on the internet are highly suspect for accurate color comparison. I would guess Al's and mine are the same color as all the painting was done before the close. Yours could vary since it was done in Hungary. 

Jack


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack.  I take it the last two or three digits are the month and year?  If it was mfd in October 2007 would the OK code have been 001107?  Then this really was made after LGB was turned over to Marklin (that was in July '07).  My assumption was only 1/2 correct - it was made in the Lehmann plant, by the few remaining Lehmann workers no doubt, but under Marklin ownership.  Now I understand why you found the date code interesting.
Al


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Both the Maerklin LGB production in Hungary and in China have different manufacturing codes now.

On one of the LGB 30553 cars for instance, the Maerklin label has the number 08003520, on another the number 08002078 - production was around April/May 2008.


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys,

My car is exactly like yours except for the darker blue (almost purple) color. Mine also has a digital interface on the underside which I guess is to enable one to turn off individual lights inside the car if the proper decoder is installed. I find it hard to get excited about this.

The extra diaphrams are still a mystery to me. The only thing I can figure is that maybe the dark blue piece that goes over the top makes the alternate diaphrams a better match for the blue salon cars of the ACPE.

Guys, enlighten me!! What is an OK code? The box for my car bears the number 4 011525 305200. The underside of my car bears a Märklin sticker and the numbers 08027036.

Bob


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

The "OK" sticker was a round gold sticker that Lehmann applied to the bottom of all wheeled equipment for the last several years as a quality control final inspection acceptance. These carried a six digit code that indicated the month and year of production for internal quality control purposes. 

The first and last digit indicate the year. (9XXXX4 = 1994, 0XXXX2 = 2002) 
The second and third have always been "01" 
The forth and fifth numbers indicate the month. 01 thru 12, although "08" is rarely used as that was vacation month. 

Knut would have to speak to the current MLGB numbers. 

Jack


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jack -

I don't have a clue what the current MLGB numbers mean or if there is any intelligence built into them.
Based on the few I have seen so far, they almost look like sequential serial numbers - nothing more.


BTW - we eventually found one single item with the old "OK" stickers that had a 11 as the second and third digit, but only one with dozens of people I know checking their rolling stock - not that it mattersw much since I also don't know what the relevance of "11" is vs "01"


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob - Sorry to hijack your thread about the Gourmino details.  Somewhere  last year I read an explanation for the additional diaphragms, but have forgotten.  Maybe Knut can find an explanation for us among his friends. 


Al


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, 

No problem. I don't see any reason to use the extra diaphrams. 

Thanks for the information you provided. 

bob


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Got the following from the horse's mouth as far as the MLGB sticker is concerned.

Very straight forward - the number includes the year of manufacture and then simply a sequential serial number - different for each item.


This is actually exactly the same system we use at our company - QC then had a record of which serial number labels (ie numbers) were used each day and on which line, shift and operator, so if there ever was a manufacturing problem it could be traced back to a day and a particular production line and shift.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The extra diaphrams are slightly different. There is a plastic loop on the header(top) of one pair, and a slight difference in the side.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 01/26/2009 5:18 AM
The extra diaphrams are slightly different. There is a plastic loop on the header(top) of one pair, and a slight difference in the side.



The extra diaphrams are meant to be used when this Gourmino car is coupled to a coach of the "67" type, ie 30673, 30674.
The diaphrams of those cars are slightly different and these extra diaphrams provide a better match for those cars.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Knut.


----------

